# Eheim 2076 Pro 3E Canister Filter



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

Eheim Pro 3E Canister Filter

Has anyone used or know anyone who has used this filter, or the 2078? I'm quite tempted to pick it up for the new tank but I haven't been able to find -any- info on it at all hardly, and I'm certainly not investing a bunch of cash in to something that doesn't have much in the way of a review on it.


----------



## frozennorth (Dec 16, 2008)

Just saw this post: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=144595


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

I saw that just a second ago as well. No one seems to have any actual experience with either though.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I have no experience with it either, but AFAIK it's fairly new, and it's the latest and greatest from Eheim. I was in Germany over X-mas, and over there it's in all the shops. Seeing that I have never heard of Eheim making a bad filter, I would assume that the Pro 3E is no exception either. It's a bit like Mercedes coming out with a new flagship model. You won't see all the college students queuing up to get one, but it's also unlikely to leak oil into your driveway, or refuse to start up on a cold day 

That said, personally I don't need any gadgets like self priming and flow through indicators - let alone a 'built-in microprocessor'! I have been using Eheim classic series filters since 1977 - which I guess means I have a bit of experience priming those :wink: The pro series is what Eheim makes their money with, the classic series is where they provide the best value for money. But if cash is not a major concern for you, I am sure you would be pretty happy with a Pro 3E - as you would be with a S600 Sedan :lol:









_Mercedes Benz S600 Sedan, whose 'multicontour front seats covered with exclusive leather - yet another standard feature - warms, cools, and even massages you as its biturbo V12 delivers 510 horsepower to bolt it from 0 to 60 in just 4.5 seconds.'_

Frank


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

fmueller said:


> I have no experience with it either, but AFAIK it's fairly new, and it's the latest and greatest from Eheim. I was in Germany over X-mas, and over there it's in all the shops. Seeing that I have never heard of Eheim making a bad filter, I would assume that the Pro 3E is no exception either. It's a bit like Mercedes coming out with a new flagship model. You won't see all the college students queuing up to get one, but it's also unlikely to leak oil into your driveway, or refuse to start up on a cold day
> 
> That said, personally I don't need any gadgets like self priming and flow through indicators - let alone a 'built-in microprocessor'! I have been using Eheim classic series filters since 1977 - which I guess means I have a bit of experience priming those :wink: The pro series is what Eheim makes their money with, the classic series is where they provide the best value for money. But if cash is not a major concern for you, I am sure you would be pretty happy with a Pro 3E - as you would be with a S600 Sedan :lol:
> 
> ...


hahaha that's classic.

I think I'm being talked in to 2 x 2217's instead.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I would prefer a Charger SRT8 and save the extra cash for a fishroom


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

The Pro II 2026 or 2028 are terrific buys. I also have a Eheim Pro III 2080 on a 125 gallon tank with two Eheim 2012 Powerball filters as a supplement.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

I just got the pro 3e 2078 a couple days ago. I love it! I like the differnt features I get to switch it up for my fish. I like the wave feature and the 12 hr bio/mec i set it so it has a very low flow at night. It certainly cleaned up the tank in a manor of hours. I'm still a shaky on how to program it all. the manual sucks.

So far, only thing i'm dissapointed in is that i thought i was going to be able to use all the features at once but it looks like one or the other like wave or constant flow or 12 hr bio/mec, but the auto priming is great i have a cramped area to use it under the tank and i move it around sometimes and then it forces air out, same with the hoses on the back.

i must say that it is super quite practly silent and uses very little electricy compaired to the fluval and a other models. if you have anymore questions feel free to let me know.


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

illusions2281 said:


> I just got the pro 3e 2078 a couple days ago. I love it! I like the differnt features I get to switch it up for my fish. I like the wave feature and the 12 hr bio/mec i set it so it has a very low flow at night. It certainly cleaned up the tank in a manor of hours. I'm still a shaky on how to program it all. the manual sucks.
> 
> So far, only thing i'm dissapointed in is that i thought i was going to be able to use all the features at once but it looks like one or the other like wave or constant flow or 12 hr bio/mec, but the auto priming is great i have a cramped area to use it under the tank and i move it around sometimes and then it forces air out, same with the hoses on the back.
> 
> i must say that it is super quite practly silent and uses very little electricy compaired to the fluval and a other models. if you have anymore questions feel free to let me know.


PM'ed!


----------



## pjs79 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to this forum but not with the 2078. I have one and I have it connected to my PC, something that 99% of people don't even know you can actually do that with this filter.

You can do that with ALL pro 3e models (2074, 2076, 2078) however, it does require that you purchase a serial to USB connector (not included with any models) from Eheim in order to allow PC funtionality. Works with windows 7 but not 64 bit version and all previous versions up to XP.

Eheim hasn't been big on advertising this feature, I don't know why because it's a really neat (geeky for sure but cool) feature to have.

With the PC, you can micro adjust all the filter's functions (stream / 12 hour bio, maintenance, etc.) far better than if you were to use the controls on the filter, it's like you're getting half the features if you don't connect it to a PC.

The 2078 also has a higher flow rate than the 2080 (1850l/hour vs. 1700l/hour)

It is an amazing filter, if you don't take advantage of the PC functionality, I'd say go with a Pro3 2075 and not Pro3e models, the whole purpose of going electronic was to integrate PC functionality with the filter.


----------



## emusnes (Aug 9, 2010)

FYI

The models that are sold in the USA don't all have usb support. The 2074 is the only one sold by U.S. retailers. I have a 2078 + 2076 and neither have the usb port. I do have the ~$100 usb adapter though, can't use it unless I buy a 2074.


----------

